# Looking for TECHMOD 48812 Do17Z decal Sheet



## Ohm-men (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is the right place to ask. (so mods, if it does not belong here, feel free to move it to the ricgt place)

Anyway, I'm looking for the Techmod 48812 Do 17Z sheet.






I'm looking for option "4" on this decal sheet "Do 17Z-2 "5K+BN" of "Finsterwalde" 

So, if anyone is willing to part of this particular sheet (whole or just the 5K+BN version) please contact me by PM.

thanks in advance!


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2015)

Set going on E-bay mate!

Techmod Decals 1 48 Dornier DO 17Z Bomber W Mask | eBay

If you're not an E-bayer, drop me a PM and I can get them for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ohm-men (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks A4K, I followed the bay link and found by clickin a bit further that I could actually order this sheet directly from a Polish model shop, so that's what I did 

So, if all goes well, I shall have it next week!

I'm hoping to do that particular KG 3/II Do 17 Z as these were stationed at the airfield of Deurne-Antwerp during the battle of Britain. My grandfather used to work as a civilian on this this airfield during the war (though after KG 3 had left) but at the time it was used a "test-field" for the infamous Erla werke from Mortsel, who did Me 109 overhauls.

After Antwerp was liberated, the RAF stationed Typhoon's on the airfield. It was attacked again by the Germans during "BodenPlatte" on newyearsday 1945.

Nowadays it's a civil airfield and houses a small museam and the Stampe Vertongen air club. 
Every year they hold a SV4 fly in and over the last few years more and more warbirds wisit this Fly in a well. We've been treathed with Spit's, Mustang's, Yak, Boomerang, etc... over the past.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2015)

Which shop have you ordered the decal sheet from?


----------



## A4K (Aug 12, 2015)

Good on ya mate! Look forward to seeing the build.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2015)

Good stuff. Will you be using the Hobbycraft kit, with the vac-form set I posted in one of your other threads, or wait for the new ICM kit, due out soon ?


----------

